# A sweet Interview!



## ammy (Jan 26, 2005)

HELLO! Before I say anything else, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Amy, I am currently 15 and attend to Stafford High School. My Chemistry class is currently doing a project on Employment Opportunities. The job I picked was Pastry Chef. So we have to interview a Pastry Chef. Please help me answer a few questions, if this applies to you (if you're a pastry chef) Thanks for all your help!!

---What amount of education would be needed?

--Major that is needed for profession

--Universities that are known for this degree plan

--Number of hours profession requires per week

--average salary

-availabity of job opportunities

-Duties during a typical day



***********Please reply soon, my project is due in 2 weeks! Thanks for your help!**********


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ammy....
All your questions answered at: http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=7335

Good luck with your project!


----------

